# looking for CityEl / MiniEl owners for info



## BobDeere (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all
short brief of me and mi car
i live in Sweden and the gas price here are a killer
around 10 $ for a gallon !!!
that + that im a old Sinclair fan with 2 working " sometimes" C5 

so basically i fould a CityEl around 450 miles from me home
the car is a 1992 with soft top and custom metallic paint "special from
the factory" the car looks very good for the age.

the cons? battery are shot !

the price ? 300 $ !!

now the issue for me is getting the car to me. 
I have a very small light weight "bought at harbor freight" trailer
the mini one that 3 * 3 feet .
my idea is to put the rear of the car forward so i have the weight of the motor on the hitch
and the last 3-4 feet sticking out on the other side..
i have checked the size and its should work..

what i would like to know is how the below part of the body look like?
is it just plast that is easy to crush and is it a steel frame hidden in the bottom where the trailer can sit on?
the trailer is so little so the cars chassie will sit on that ..NOT the wheels..
eventually ill put some padding in between..

so what i need to know from a CityEl owner if these idea is duable

alternative i could jack up the fron wheel on my hitch and tow the car behind me..

thanks for the help and asnwers
Robert


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
Look at this German forum http://elweb.info.
Greetings Boxster-warp


----------



## AFT (Aug 29, 2014)

BobDeere said:


> Hi all
> short brief of me and mi car
> i live in Sweden and the gas price here are a killer
> around 10 $ for a gallon !!!
> ...


Dear Robert,

if you need a good CityEL with complete informations and spare parts, please contact me. My CityEL will be sold right now. It is a really good one with all options. My business change now to bigger EVs, so I do not need my CityEL not any more. The price should be discussed.

Best regards from Detmold

Ursin Wieneke


LAUTLOS DURCH OWL
Mobilität neu denken

Alternative Fahrzeugtechnologie
Ursin Wieneke
Kompetenzzentrum Bau Detmold
Wittekindstraße 40 
32758 Detmold 
Telefon +49 5231-70163088 
Fax +49 521-92273959
Mobil +49 5231-4509516 (mobiler Festnetzanschluss) 

Steuernummer 313/5442/2063
VAT No. DE263630124



[email protected]
www.owl.lautlos.com
www.alternative-fahrzeugtechnologie.de
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alternative-Fahrzeugtechnologie-Ursin-Wieneke/362074927143222


----------

